# Chicago snow tonight...update**



## MetDone20 (Jan 20, 2008)

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/centgrtlakes_loop.php

Heavy snow will continue to hit northern Illinois and ecp Chicago in the next 12 hrs. Looked at latest computer model and it's focusing on a band of heavy snow across northern Illinois until between 3-4am. I would not be surprised if we end up with some 6+ inch amounts coming from latest new model before all set and done by early morning. KLOT may issue heavy snow warning in the next few hrs if this keeps up. Stay tuned. This looks a bit more impressive for northern Illinois than orignally thought.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

So this system is changing? They were forcasting ditally for us, but it seem as though it has intensified.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

what do u think about fri & sun ???


----------

